# Nasspaug RAW - 8/4/09



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2009)

Met up with Woodcore and Greg at around 6 today for a nice ride at Nepaug.  Woodcore had never been so we did our best to give him a tour.  Unfortunately we ran out of light so we had to cut the ride short on some of the dirt roads, missing a lot of good stuff towards the end of the ride.  I don't know any of the trail names so I'm not even going to try to describe where we went, but it was the same as a ride that Greg and I did there earlier this year, just cut short.  I think Greg said it was around 6 miles, but it was a pretty tough 6 miles, I'm beat.

Saw Jarrod of Ski Sundown fame hanging out after his ride when we got there.  Nice to chat with you again Jarrod, can't wait to see you on the hill this winter.  One of these days I'm gonna have to get out of work early to make one of your Nepaug rides! :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's the track.......

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=609

http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=20&t=609&w=0

:beer:


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2009)

Nasspaug???


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2009)

Good ride. I was sucking wind today. Haven't been out in a week, haven't ridden anything really techy in 2 1/2 weeks, and the ride started pretty warm and humid. Throw in trails that I'm only mildly familiar with and I was bumbling around in true MTB gaper fashion. Still fun though. Thanks for the post-ride brews and conversation! :beer:

WC - let's hit it again so you can ride the full loop.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2009)

severine said:


> Nasspaug???



Ha! Hilarious. I guess Brian is indeed a little tired! :lol:


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2009)

Or hallucinating from the monster steak I gave him when he got home. :lol:


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> WC - let's hit it again so you can ride the full loop.



For sure!!! :beer:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 5, 2009)

severine said:


> Or hallucinating from the monster steak I gave him when he got home. :lol:


You gave him WHAT when you were streaking?
I don't want to know. 



sounds like you guys had a good ride, as usual.
:beer:
As always, thanks for sharing!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> Good ride. I was sucking wind today. Haven't been out in a week, haven't ridden anything really techy in 2 1/2 weeks, and the ride started pretty warm and humid. Throw in trails that I'm only mildly familiar with and I was bumbling around in true MTB gaper fashion.



I was just riding two days prior and you still kicked my ass.  I had some good moments where I was riding well and clearing stuff, but most of the ride I was all over the place.



Greg said:


> WC - let's hit it again so you can ride the full loop.





WoodCore said:


> For sure!!! :beer:



Count me in!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 5, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> sounds like you guys had a good ride, as usual.
> :beer:
> As always, thanks for sharing!



That's something I was thinking about the other day, we never do have any bad rides.  Even when the weather or conditions are less then desirable we find a way to have fun. :beer:


----------

